# Barantza Blues



## playsmith (Dec 17, 2015)

I've got a Barantza Virtuoso grinder and I love it. But tonight when I went to use it, it started falteringly, then gave up the ghost completely. I've tried emptying all the last bits of coffee bean out of it, tried opening the grinding burrs to their maximum opening, tried changing the fuse but all to no avail. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

No idea about a Barantza Virtuoso but I know a lot about the Baratza Virtuoso. Why not take the hopper and burrs out then remove the outer case using a blunt knife or flat heat screw driver. There are excellent picture guides on how to do this on the baratza website. I would check the control board for any signs of burnt out components. The circuit board in my Preciso burnt out and Baratza sent two new ones for free all the way from US!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Contact Baratza US - they are very helpful and will probably help diagnose the problem. If it's the main circuit board, it's quite an easy DIY task - did it to a Vario with a new one supplied by Baratza US.


----------



## playsmith (Dec 17, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> No idea about a Barantza Virtuoso but I know a lot about the Baratza Virtuoso. Why not take the hopper and burrs out then remove the outer case using a blunt knife or flat heat screw driver. There are excellent picture guides on how to do this on the baratza website. I would check the control board for any signs of burnt out components. The circuit board in my Preciso burnt out and Baratza sent two new ones for free all the way from US!


 Thanks for your advice and my apologies for getting the name of my grinder wrong - it's been a heavy day. I shall try what you suggest and I have contacted Baratza and Coffehit who sold me the machine. It should still be under warranty so we'll see what we will see.


----------

